# Help :(



## tasnimx (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been with the same guy of dreams since school, we were 14 when we first started officiallyou being a couple. It was my dream come true, I was the shy type of girl in school and he was the one that always got into trouble with teachers. Over the years our bond had gotten so strong and I was in love. I know it sounds quite cheesy but it's true. 7 years on we got married, I knew he smoked weed & occasionally had one or two drinks with a cousin or friends, but just recently he's admitted to taking cocaine too. I don't know why I was so blind to see the signs, his thirst for water, up all night & morning. I was heartbroken when he told me because he gave up weed because of a good future. But this is on a whole other level. On top of all that for a full year and a half we were struggling to conceive but to our surprise I became pregnant & have now given birth to our beautiful baby girl (2 months old) he has no interest in me or my body & during my pregnancy he used to say he doesn't want to have sex etc because of my pregnancy but even after when I ask now it's very rare that we do, also he only makes me give him head everyday (sorry for the info) I feel like he doesn't love me. I feel like over time we've just lost love between one another. He also likes me messing with other men for him, I've told him I don't like it but he insists. When he's working that's all he'll text me about. He'll never ask how I am or any of that sort. I really love him, I do. Because I've lost trust with him because of many other stuff I don't let him go out with friends as much as I used to & when someone asks him to go to the pub he'll say no then look at me with a upset face so I say okay go. I'm just so upset. I don't know what to do anymore & my biggest worry is my daughter. I don't want her to grow up thinking I never tried to save the marriage.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Think 20 years from now. Your daughter is in the situation you just described. What advice would a mother give her daughter?

Or try this. Read some threads here. Read the stories of women in your similar situation who stayed in the marriage and who found that after 8, 15, 24 years it never got better (it got worse) and they wasted all those years in happy marriage. And they cannot get the years back.

My only real concrete advice is: Don't get pregnant again with this man.


----------

